# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Pronašli smo se... :) ...  i na drugi način!

## Shanti

...i sve je dobilo svoj smisao.

Naša je curica s nama.  :Zaljubljen: 


Vama koji još tražite samo želim reći... ustrajte, ustrajte, ustrajte. Ne odustajte, kad vam se i učini da predugo čekate... Od svega srca vam želim ovoliku sreću...  :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Shanti, čestitam od srca! Jako sam sretna zbog vas.

----------


## aenea

Draga moja...da, pronašli ste se..dijete toliko lijepog osmjeha moralo je biti vaše..
Dugo nisam bila ovako sretna, grlim vas svo troje! :Heart:

----------


## mendula

Čestitam! Krasna vijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## čokolada

kakva prekrasna vijest! Divno, divno!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Cestitam  od srca,zelim vas sve najbolje!!!

----------


## Vlvl

Jako se veselim!  :Very Happy:

----------


## n.grace

Prekrasno, čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## adonisa

čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Čestitaaaaaam!

----------


## pomikaki

Čestitam  :Love:

----------


## Miki76

Shanti, sva sam se naježila!  :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam draga od sveg srca i želim vam puno sreće u troje!!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Prekrasna vijest!!Čestitam od srca! :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Čestitke od srca !!

----------


## Dodirko

Prekrasno!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 

Čestitam!  :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

wow shanti draga, koje divno iznenadjenje!!!  :Heart: 

cestitam mama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , rastopila si me  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Ne sjecam se kada me je nesto toliko raznjezilo i ganulo....
Ne sjecam se kada mi je ista zadnji put opet unjelo nadu u moju pricu...
Hvala ti Shanti...  :Heart: 
Cuvajte se i saljem ti jedan veliki, veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## litala

cestitke cijeloj obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  

čestitam...uživajte

----------


## mare41

Shanti, riječi mama i tata zvuče svemirski :Smile: , ljubav je nađena :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, draga *Shanti*  :Heart:  !

----------


## Vali

Shanti, čestitam! Sva sam se najezila!  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti :Heart: , veeelika čestitka tebi i tm-u. Curici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tlatincica

Prekrasno! Prekrasno! :Heart:

----------


## bzara

Shanti, pa to je prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen: 
tako mi je drago zbog vas! velike čestitke cijeloj obitelji na vašem zlatu!  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

čestitam!
 :Heart:

----------


## mandy

o *Shanti,* suze su mi navrle na oči , od srca vam čestitam na kćeri  :Kiss: 
( toliko toga bih ti htjela napisati, a ne mogu ništa smisleno , preplavili su me osjećaji od same pomisli na količinu ljubavi koju ćete dijeliti  :Zaljubljen:  )

----------


## laumi

Čestitam, Shanti! Uvijek je prekrasno pročitati ovakvu sretnu vijest. :Heart:

----------


## laumi

I da, tvoj avatar mi je jedan od najljepših na forumu.

----------


## Fidji

Čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vishnja

diivno, čestitam!

----------


## Marnie

shanti, kakva prekrasna vijest, čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitam cijeloj veseloj obitelji :Zaljubljen:

----------


## oriel

Čestitam, mama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## fjora

čestitam, Shanti, uživajte u vašoj sreći  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dragonfly

Draga Shanti, od srca iskrene čestitke tebi i tm. 
Tako mi je drago zbog vas!!
Sad se možemo dogovoriti za šetnju :Wink: 
Šaljem vam veliki zagrljaj i poljubac
 :Love:

----------


## eva71

Svatko ima svoj dug put do djeteta. Drago mi je procitati da se tvoj sretno zavrsio. 
Cestitam :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Iskrene čestitke mami i tati!

----------


## dani1

Iskrene čestitke, uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## sali

Čestititam  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitaaaam  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Još jednom čestitke i puno sreće Shanti!

----------


## fatamorgana

cestitke :Heart:

----------


## Forka

Shanti, kako lijepo...  :Heart:  Čestitam!

----------


## Zara1

Ajme predivno  :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## Superman

Čestitam od  :Heart: !  :Smile:

----------


## ines31

Čestitam od srca cijeloj obitelji!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Cestitam *Shanti* na roditeljstvu!!!

----------


## Nia_Zg

Veeeelike čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Balarosa

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam od srca!

I nadam se da ću uskoro pročitati i priču, i o samom putu do vaše curice, i o prvom kontaktu (ako već negdje postoji, molim link).
 :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

oh draga Shanti čestitke svima od srca i tom biću što je dobilo krasnu mamu. 

Uživajte u svojoj sreći i sada vam želim da se u opuštenoj atmosferi desi braco ili seka

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :Klap:   :Klap:  
najlijepše čestitke!!!!!!!

----------


## valiant

Čestitaaam od  :Heart:  na vašoj princezici!
Čini se da ipak sve dolazi na svoje i to i nas druge drži..
Ako budeš mogla i htjela, daj samo koju riječ kako je sve prošlo, nama koji žedno čekamo ovakve sretne svršetke..
Do tada, uživajte konačno u troje!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Shanti, čestitam od srca na princezi!

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga moja koja prekrasna vijest, plačem od sreće zbog Vas, divno, divno ma šta da kažem, divno i divno.
Draga moja od srca vam želim  svu sreću ovog svijeta sa vašom malom princezom i uživajte skupa. 
Jedva čekam priču

----------


## Aurora*

*Shanti*, konacno je i vasa prica dobila sretan kraj.  :Very Happy:  Jako mi je drago zbog vas. Zelim vam bezbroj sretnih trenutaka koje cete napokon dozivljavati kao potpuna obitelj...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## thaia28

čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

Čestitam od srca......ovo je nešto predivno :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## camel

Čestitam od  :Heart: .

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sandra14

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nela

Od srca čestitam!

----------


## Betty

:Very Happy: evo ja vec vjecnost buljim u ovaj kvadrat i sve sto ti napisem mi zvuci kao klise i premalo !!! Rijecima ne mogu opisati koliko si me odusevila sa ovim!!! 
MAMA cestitam ti od srca  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kako sam sretna  :Very Happy: 
Ljubim vas ljubim vas ljubiiiim vas!!!!!

----------


## andrejaaa

Draga Shanti,čestitam od srca tebi i tvom suprugu,uživajte u sreći!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sunce moje malo

čestitam  :Heart: 
ova vijest je nešto najlijepše što sam u zadnje vrijeme čula, naježila sam se i rasplakala od sreće :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Predivna vijest, čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## alga

Draga moja Shanti,nema tih rijeci kojima mogu opisati moju srecu kada sam vidjela (tek sada) ovu temu!!! Davno je to bilo, ono sve na podforum PZ...ali uvijek si mi bila i ostala u srcu..i zato sada placem od srece za tebe!
Cestitam ti draga cestitam od svega svega srca! Zelim vam sve najnajnajlijepse u troje, draga mamice! Tebi i TM i vasoj curici veliki zagrljaj i pusica! Moralo je tako zavrsiti! Presretna sam za vas!

----------


## acqua

Čestitam od srca!

----------


## bucka

čestitke od srca!
i lijepo molim bar malp detalja!

----------


## laky

> Ne sjecam se kada me je nesto toliko raznjezilo i ganulo....
> Ne sjecam se kada mi je ista zadnji put opet unjelo nadu u moju pricu...
> Hvala ti Shanti... 
> Cuvajte se i saljem ti jedan veliki, veliki zagrljaj


mogu samo potpisati
rasplakala sam se kad sam pročitala
čestitam

----------


## sandraks

draaagaaaa! pa čestitam! divno, divno! predivno! sretna sam zbog vas! ljubi svoju curicu, mama!

----------


## petra30

draga mama Shanti, čestitam ti od srca!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

prekrasno,čestitke tebi i TM... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## suncokret

čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## anna

Nisam se na Rodu javljala "sto godina", čak sam i pass zaboravila (morala sam ga obnoviti). Danas kad sam pročitala tvoju vijest jaaaako sam se obradovala. 
Jednom sam pročitala tvoje priče na blogu i zapamtila sličicu ove "divlje" curice s prekrasnim smješkom, sve me to jako dojmilo (mislim da smo si jednom slale i pp).
Od srca ti čestitam, zaslužila si svaki trenutak koji ćeš provesti sa svojom djevojčicom. Ljubi je, grli je...... i uživajte!

----------


## magda_

Cestitam od srca!!!
Tacno znam kako se divno osjecas  :Wink: 
Veoma mi je drago zbog tebe! :Very Happy:

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## eris

Blago toj vašoj djevojčici, kakvu divnu majku ona ima!
Čestitke i sretno!

----------


## Kikica1

Cestitam od srca!

----------


## MarikaPika

Draga Shanti, uživaj u roditeljstvu! Uživajte u vašoj kćeri!

----------


## Ginger

ajmeeee  :Crying or Very sad:  od sreće

draga moja, od srca ti čestitam  :Very Happy: 
ne mogu ti opisati koliko si me razveselila 
neka vam je sva sreća svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Iskrene čestitke Shaniti! :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Draga Shanti od srca čestitam! Uživajte u svojoj curici, i ona u vama  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Val

Čestitam!!! :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Cestitam, draga Shanti, tebi i TM-u! :Very Happy: 
Drago mi je da sam vas srela u gradu neki dan, zracili ste beskrajnom srecom! Nadam se da ce vas i vasu curicu ta sreca pratiti cijeli zivot!  :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Joj Shantice, mila koja sreća, radujem se s vama. Čestitam ti i TM na kćerkici.

----------


## ekica

Diiiivnoooo!!!
Iskrene čestitke tebi i TM-u, uživasjte u vašoj srećici!

----------


## ivananeda

Draga Shanti, tako si me obradovala, stalno pratim tvoj blog, radujem se i placem sa tobom. Ovo danas me je potpuno odusevilo, nadam se gomili lepih radosnih prica na blogu.

----------


## Zrina

Draga čestitam vam od  :Heart: !
Jupiiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

A sada ste vi meni izmamile suze na oči... Hvala vam, svima, svakoj posebno  :Heart: 

Priča će morati malo pričekati, samo da se još malo uhodamo, da imam malo više vremena (neki, doduše, vele da ću se toga načekati i sklona sam im vjerovati  :Grin:  )... 

Ako ništa drugo, barem da napišem da naša mrvica, čim se probudi ujutro, "skoči" na noge u krevetiću, primi se za ogradicu i kad nas vidi, pretvori se u blaženi, sretni osmijeh...  :Zaljubljen:  I sve u Univerzumu time sjedne na svoje mjesto.  :Heart: 



Hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Shanti, čestitke tebi i TM na malenoj princezi  :Zaljubljen: 
Bezbroj sretnih trenutaka vam želim
 :Heart:

----------


## Lavinija

Nisam rjecita, htjela bi napisat nesto veliko i duboko da opisem kolko me veseli zbog vas i curice, pa zato samo

Cestitam!

----------


## ia30

Tek sam vidjela ovako dobru vijest...čestitam i tebi i TM zaslužili ste ovakvu sreću...

----------


## amaria 23

tako sam sretna zbog tebe!! Jedva cekam da nam jos pises,svako malo pogledam jesi se javila,sve me zanima,tako mi je drago da si sretna,da bi se najradje preselila k tebi da  buden s vama.  :Smile:  uzivajte,zasluzili ste...

----------


## davorka

Čestitke. Ljubite curicu, prava je sretnica, a i vi isto!

----------


## BHany

ovo je tako lijepa vijest

čestitam :Heart: 
djevojči i roditeljima...
...i što je sve u Univerzumu sjelo na svoje mjesto  :Love:

----------


## vinalina

Ah, suze teku...
Koliko puta sam samo razmišljala o istoj situaciji...

----------


## Zorica

Izmamila si mi suze, setila sam se nas i naseg pronalaska :Zaljubljen: 

Cestitam od srca, jako sam sretna zbog vas :Heart:

----------


## sweety

*Shanti*, plačem od sreće! 
*Čestitam MAMA!*
Jako mi je drago!
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vjestica

ja tek sad vidim prekrasnu vijest  :Very Happy: 
*Shanti* čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

Pročitala sam priču Ivanes o njihovom gotovo tromjesečnom čekanju da se papirologija dovrši nakon što su u centru za soc. skrb odabrani za roditelje njihovog sinčića... Naša priča je bila posve drukčija, mi smo našu curicu upoznali dva dana nakon razgovora u centru, i istoga dana se rastrčali prikupiti što više dokumenata potrebnih za podnošenje zahtjeva za posvojenje... 
Uglavnom, od dana razgovora u centru do dana kada je postala i službeno naša kći proteklo je samo tri tjedna. A od dana kada su nas iz toga centra telefonom pozvali na razgovor (koji je bio 8 dana kasnije, ajmeee... kad se sad sjetim tog dana kad smo pozvani, tih 8 dana, odlaska na razgovor, osciliranja između treme i nekakve pomirenosti da će sve biti onako kako treba biti... ne znam kako sam to silno uzbuđenje preživjela, pa onda dva dana do prvog susreta s njom...  :Heart: ) do toga dana kad smo joj i formalno postali roditelji samo 30 dana... Evo barem malo tehničkih detalja za čekalice... Nema pravila, put do svakoga od naše djece je ponešto različit, poseban... tako poseban...  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

sretna sam zbog tebe i nema drugih osjecaja niti rjecii,uzivaj u svakoj sekundi

----------


## rozalija

> sretna sam zbog tebe i nema drugih osjecaja niti rjecii,uzivaj u svakoj sekundi


X

----------


## srecica

Cestitke od srca  :Heart: 
uzivajte u slatkom roditeljstvu!

----------


## s_iva

Prekrasno, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Bodulica

Ovakve vijesti me uvijek podsjete kako je život zapravo prekrasan! Čestitke ponosnim roditeljima!

----------


## alkemicar

Tek sam sad vidjela ovo

Čestitam od srca !!!
 :Smile:  
<3

----------


## anitak

prekrasno!!!
čestitam vam od srca!!

----------


## pirica

ajmeeee :Crying or Very sad:  od sreće

tek sad ovo vidim (nisam imala net)
dragi *MAMA* i *TATA* velike čestike od nas :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

:Heart: Čestitam od sveg srca na maminoj i tatinoj djevojčici!

----------


## miniminia

čestitke od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## nina09

Prekrasno,čestitke iz sveg srca!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Shanti*, čestitam, pa ti si mama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

*Shanti* draga, čestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Uživajte u svakom trenutku!  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

kakvo iznenadjenje...

Cestitam vam iz  :Heart:

----------


## sb1977

Draga Shanti, dugo nisam bila na forumu i sada sam tek vidjela tvoju vijest, pročitala zadnje postove na blogu i skoro pustila suzu (na poslu sam).
čestitke sretnim i ponosnim roditeljima!

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam mama Shanti!

----------


## Lidali

Shanti draga, 
citajuc te ganuta sam do bola srecom koja vas je napokon pronasla!  :Zaljubljen: 

Uzivajte bez ostatka u odista zasluzenom roditeljstvu  :Heart:  kao sto ta mala mrvica uziva u vama!

----------


## wewa

Shanti, draga, predivna zeno, radujem se vasoj sreci! cestitam od srca, uzivajte u svakom trenu porodicnog zivota <3 <3 <3

----------


## Glossy

Draga *Shanti* tek sam sad vidjela ovu prekrasnu vijest.
Nadam se da uživaš u čarima roditeljstva.
Iskrene čestitke tebi, TM i malenoj princezi. 
Priče poput ove su naprosto prekrasne i ponovno nas podsjete da ne posustajemo. Moram priznati da je meni ova priča došla u pravom trenutku kad sam već polako počela prestajati nadati se...
Predivno, predivno! :Klap:

----------


## a72

*Shanti mamice* , cestitke od srca tebi i tm , i da vas vasa djevojcica usreci kao i vi nju!  :Zaljubljen: 
Presretna sam zbog vas  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikka

gledam ovaj tvoj avatar otkad sam dosla na forum. bas si mi ostala u sjecanju zbog njega, zamisljala sam da ce doci vrijeme da dobijes jednu malu slatkicu kao ova na slici.

jako mi je drago da vam se poslozilo! rasplakala sam se kad sam ti vidla potpis  :Heart: 

uzivajte u sreci!  :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Draga.....
Nije me dugo bilo pred ekranom i nisam pročitala ovu prekrasnu vijest da ste postali roditelji! 
Malo sam zacmoljila i poželjela te odmah nazvati (a onda sam shvatila da baš i nije vrijeme za to) i dogovoriti upoznavanje naših djevojčica. 
Radujem se vašoj sreći!

----------


## ZO

pitam se već danima što je s tobom, nije me dugo bila i vidim najljepše moguće vijesti...
draga majčice čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

draga shanti,  :Very Happy: 
osim što ste razveselili vašu djevojčicu, ima nas i velikih puno koji se jako vesele  :Klap:

----------


## andiko

Čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## runi

Tek sad vidjeh ovu prekrasnu vijest, 
divno, prekrasno,
ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!

----------


## Shanti

Ne zamjerite što nisam pisala, i blog čeka već više od dva mjeseca da napišem koju riječ... 
Toliko je toga što bih mogla pisati, da jednostavno ne znam što odabrati.  :Heart:  A pisati sve što bih htjela, jednostavno, ne stignem. Ako vam kažem da curicu zovem Zvrkica  :Zaljubljen: , bit će vam jasno... Sićušna je, ali je svugdje ima. U stvari, sad je već manje sićušna nego što je bila kad je došla doma, u tri mjeseca je narasla čak 6 cm!  :Smile:  I čini mi se da je od bebe postala mala curica. Prije desetak dana sam skužila da su ona mala bucmasta okruglasta stopala i bucmaste šakice netragom nestale, izdužile se i prestale biti onako posve bebaste. 
Kad smo se pronašli, njezin staž hodačice se mjerio tek u danima, svaki čas je bila na guzi (srećom, pelena amortizira takva "spuštanja") a sada jurca, prema nalazu fizijatra, pravilnog hoda, spuštenih ručica, gazi na puno stopalo. I od djetešca kojemu smo čuli glas samo dva puta (osim kad je plakala) dok nije s nama došla doma, imamo malu brbljavicu. Doduše, osim mame i tate, dio toga nitko ne razumije...  :Smile: 
Naša beba se promijenila, mi smo se promijenili. Cijeloj našoj obitelji život se posve promijenio... Dok se nismo pronašli, imala sam jedno Sunce, sad imam dva.

A svake večeri molim da i naše dijete osjeća nas dvoje kao svoja dva Sunca. Da je bila sretna prethodnog dana. I da će biti sretna sljedećeg. Jer svakoga jutra kad nas vidi ona je sva u osmijehu...  

 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

:Zaljubljen:  i  :Kiss:  Zvrkici

----------


## buby

o, Shanti  :Heart: 

 :Klap:  za Zvrkicu, stvarno je Sunce
a ne sumnjam da i ona tako gleda vas

----------


## mandy

> A svake večeri molim da i naše dijete osjeća nas dvoje kao svoja dva Sunca. Da je bila sretna prethodnog dana. I da će biti sretna sljedećeg


joj shanti natirala si mi suze na oči, tako kratko si mama a već znaš sve što trebaš znati; vašoj kćeri ne treba ništa više od onog što joj već dajete  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

Shanti, uvijek mi srce zatitra kad čitam ono što ti napišeš. Od srca želim sve najbolje vašoj sunčanoj obitelji  :Smile: .

----------


## a72

> joj shanti natirala si mi suze na oči, tako kratko si mama a već znaš sve što trebaš znati; vašoj kćeri ne treba ništa više od onog što joj već dajete


Bas sam ovo hjtela reci ... :Smile: 

Shanty ,ljubi svoju Zvrkicu !  :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

> joj shanti natirala si mi suze na oči, tako kratko si mama a već znaš  sve što trebaš znati; vašoj kćeri ne treba ništa više od onog što joj  već dajete


Mozda kratko vremenski, al mislim da se mama postaje puno prije nego što djetešce dode, mislim da se duše osjete puno prije nego se sretnu. 

Pusa maloj Zvrkici

----------


## Beti3

Shanti, uživala sam čitati. Uživajte i vi sa svojom curicom.

----------


## alec

draga moja, ljubi mi Zvrkicu i nadam se da će se naše curke uskoro upoznati  :Heart: . presretna sam zbog vas.

----------


## Pinky

draga moja shanti, presretna sam što si našla sreću uz svoju zvrkicu  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Draga Shanti kako te je lijepo čitati, sva sam se rastopila čitajući tvoj post. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Uživaj sa svojom malom zvrkicom svaki dan. Puno pusica vam šaljem.

----------


## rozalija

Pročitala sam i priču sa tvog bloga, za kremicu koja je ostala tamo gdje je može dobaviti jedno malo biće. O draga kako si me samo rasplakal s divnim riječima koje si napisala. Uživaj sa svojim malim zvrkićem.

----------


## ZO

svaki put kad pročitam tvoje riječi shvatim da me nitko ne može rasplakati od sreće kao ti  :Heart:  :Heart: 
pusa Zvrkici

----------


## eva71

:Kiss: Zvrkici.
Kad procitam lijepe vijesti, odmah mi je srce na mjestu. Uzivajte.

----------


## enya22

*Shanti* i Zvrkica  :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## valiant

najveća  :Kiss:  Zvrkici i njenoj mami... 
a za update na blogu samo  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Grin: !!!!

----------


## pirica

:Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Hm, da... moj avatar, nekoliko vas ga je spomenulo...  :Smile: 

Moja curica je mlađa od curice na avataru, ali... jedna predraga forumašica  :Heart:  s kojom zadnjih dana guram kolica, ona sa svojom, ja sa svojom bebom, hvatajući Sunce u šetnjama (da... ušla sam naglo u svijet majki, guram kolica, imam spremne banane i štapiće s kojih skidam sol prije nego ih dam curici i baby-piškote i dudu-vodu i rezervnu majicu i šeširić i vlažne maramice i suhe maramice i rezervne pelene i...) mi je u dva navrata rekla da naša curica podsjeća na curicu s avatara. I mene ponekad podsjeti, to nešto na njezinom ličeku... Posebno kad nabaci ovakav osmijeh jer je zateknem kako se zabavlja nečime čime ne bi smjela, npr. pali/gasi računalo, "telefonira" na pravi telefon. Jednako tako zastane s ručicom na tom nečemu što nije njezina igračka a tako je neopisivo privlačno i nakon sekundu se nasmiješi... Malo nestašno, malo milo...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivananeda

Predivno, uzivaj svim srcem

----------


## ivanas

Taj osmijeh i ručica na nečemu zabranjenom su mi tako poznati :Wink:  samo što moje zlato još sam sebi ponavlja ne. ne i maše prstićom kao što ja njemu govorim.

----------


## Val

čovjek se mora smiješiti dok čita tvoje riječi! predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

*Shanti,* veliku pusu vam šaljem  :Smile:  

Isto kao i *Val,* kažem: predivno  :Heart:

----------


## runi

> čovjek se mora smiješiti dok čita tvoje riječi! predivno


X   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MIJA 32

> (da... ušla sam naglo u svijet majki, guram kolica, imam spremne banane i štapiće s kojih skidam sol prije nego ih dam curici i baby-piškote i dudu-vodu i rezervnu majicu i šeširić i vlažne maramice i suhe maramice i rezervne pelene i...) ... Malo nestašno, malo milo...


baš si me ganula s ovim
meni često zasuze oči dok spremam stvari za ptičice (toliko sam žudila za tim,a sad to konačno i radim)

uživaj u svakoj sekundi  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Shanti, citam tvoj blog i ne mogu zaustaviti suze  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Shanti,  :Heart: !

----------


## leonessa

Shanti  :Heart: , (a blog je stvarno  :Klap:  )!

----------


## Charlie

*Shanti* predivno....i bilo mi je drago sresti vas  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

O suzama... Vjerujem da se smiješite uz suze zbog nas...
Jučer, dok sam kuhala ručak slušale smo glazbu, pa je moja Zvrkica kraj mene zaplesala. Ples nekoga tko ima pelenu je posebno... šarmantan.  :Smile:  Mahala je glavicom, pa se vrtjela oko svoje osi pa završila na guzi. Na tren je ostala zbunjena, onda se nasmijala (i ja s njom), podigla i nastavila plesati i vrtjeti se oko svoje osi, polako, kako već oni koji još nisu posve sigurni na svojim nožicama već mogu, ali ipak, okretati se se u krug. Pa bi stala i gledala pred sebe (proučavajući valjda vizualni efekt te vrtnje), pa se opet malo vrtjela, podigla sam je na ruke pa je skakutala u ritmu u mom naručju, a u meni je sve treperilo od sreće, ganuća... skoro sam se rasplakala, ali nisam, samo zato da ne zbunim svoje dijete. Kako joj objasniti suze zbog sreće koja me je preplavila?  :Heart: 


Charlie, mamice, drago mi je bilo sresti te... Dug put je iza nas...  :Heart:

----------


## alec

draga moja, sva sam se raznježila čitajući tvoj zadnji post  :Zaljubljen: . baš su slatke te male zvrkice kad plešu. Kaja obožava plesati, vrti se u krug, diže ručice u zrak .... puno mi ljubi malu Zvrkicu  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## kikic

Aj tek sad vidim ovu divnu vijest i od srca ti čestitam mamice, lijepo je čitati ove tvoje postove, jako si nježna i pažljiva i vidi se da je curica centar tvog svijeta. Uživajte

----------


## mare41

Mali zvrk migavac :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## sweety

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## RuzicaSB

O itekako se smijesim uz suze dok citam i tvoj blog i tvoje postove ovdje.Tocno mogu slikovito zamisliti svaku scenu o kojoj pises i osjetiti kolicinu srece koja te preplavila.Sretna je tvoja djevojcica sto ima mamu kakva si ti. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## valiant

samo šaljem jednu pusicu Zvrkici  :Kiss:  :Heart:  i poruku zauzetoj majčici da malo pospremi inbox.  :Wink:

----------


## @n@

Čestitam vam od srca što ste se pronašli!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Shanti, pisi nam cesce.....falis....  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Hej, draga  :Heart: 

Toliko je toga da ne znam što bih pisala, a opet, to su valjda uobičajene priče koje bi mogla pričati bilo koja mama. Pa se bojim da ne dosadim...  :Embarassed:  :Grin:  
Naša bebačica sad prilično vješto hoda, neopisivo pleše, brblja "ko navijena", doduše... malo toga neupućeni razumiju, a ponekad ne znam ni ja što je rekla. Ipak, najčešće sam ja simultana prevoditeljica onima koji s njom nisu često. _Iba_ je _riba_, _nedo_ je _medo_, _eko_ je _zeko_, _tu-tu_ je postao _ato_, _ep_ je _džep_, _jata_ su _vrata_ i sl. _Kos_ je bila kosa, ali sada je dobila i to -a na kraju. Zadnih dana mi dokazuje da "analiza" slika u slikovnicama itekako ostaju u njezinoj memoriji, pa riječ koju nije čula par dana i nikada prije izgovorila, odjednom izgovori (na svoj način) kad tu stvar vidi izvan slikovnice, npr. u šetnji. Velika je maza i stalno bi bila na rukama... I... kad bih još napisala da je mala slatkica  :Zaljubljen: , prava mala ljepotica, rekli biste da sam subjektivna, pa neću to napisati (iako je to objektivno!  :Grin: )...

----------


## Jelena

shanti  :Heart:

----------


## Aradija

Divno  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Smile: !

----------


## ivanas

Evo i jedno objektivno mišljenje, stvarno je Zvrkica prava slatkica!

----------


## m&h

:Zaljubljen:  Divno!

----------


## mare41

> Evo i jedno objektivno mišljenje, stvarno je Zvrkica prava slatkica!


 I ja se objektivno slažem s objektivnima :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Shanti  :Heart: 
Puno smokića za tebe draga i za malu zvrkicu šaljemo moja Jelena i ja.
Topim se od dragosti čitajući tvoje postove, samo ti možeš ovako lijepo pisati. (tvoj blog je genijalan, uvijek se rasplačem kada ga čitam).

----------


## ArI MaLi

> I ja se objektivno slažem s objektivnima


i ja  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## eva71

:Yes: 
to je to, postati mama : promatrati svoje dijete tim novim "sasvim objektivnim" pogledom :Smile: .
Krasno!

----------


## tikica_69

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## alec

Zvrkica i Shanti  :Zaljubljen:  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:  kako te je lijepo čitati...pusa zvrkici!

----------


## Shanti

Cure, hvala na objektivnosti!  :Heart: 

Curica (da, definitivno više nije beba) raste na očigled, na svim planovima. Od prošlog tjedna odjeća koja joj je bila malo prevelika postala je savršena, nove riječi pristižu na dnevnoj osnovi  :Very Happy: , didaktička igra koju mjesecima nije razumijela, jednoga dana postala je "jednostavna"... Brzina kojom se mijenja začuđuje čak i mene, a zajedno smo cijele dane.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

> Brzina kojom se mijenja začuđuje čak i mene, a zajedno smo cijele dane.


Super! Uzivajte i mijenjajte se.  :Smile: 
(Meni se cinilo da sam ja ta koja se brzo mijenja, ali mozda bi decki rekli drugacije.)

----------


## eva71

> nove riječi pristižu na dnevnoj osnovi ... Brzina kojom se mijenja začuđuje čak i mene, a zajedno smo cijele dane.


Sad ne bude samo Zvrkica, nego i Zlabrica! :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Shanti

Puno puta mi je na pamet padala čokoladina tema o čudima koja se OPET događaju. A nisam vjerovala da bi se čudo OPET moglo i nama dogoditi...

Iza mene su tri mjeseca nevjerice. Bez obzira na sve simptome koje sam imala, točno "po propisima", proživjela sam ih i dalje ne vjerujući, ili, u najboljem slučaju, vjerujući napola. Iza mene su i tri mjeseca zabrinutosti i straha, ali toga se nisam riješila, vjerojatno niti neću... Kao što nisam imala hrabrosti izgovoriti gotovo ikome, još sam manje imala hrabrosti to otipkati... ali danas skupljam hrabrost i napisat ću... da u mom trbuhu raste beba. Zvrkica će dobiti seku ili, vjerojatnije, bracu!

I sad nakon što sam ovo otipkala i na blogu i ovdje, čini mi se da sam počela vjerovati.  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Čestitam krasnoj obitelji a pogotovo mami!

----------


## Kosjenka

prekrasno, čestitke!!!

----------


## thaia28

beskrajno beskrajno mi je drago zbog tebe, preeedivna vijest!  
želim ti predivnu i školsku trudnoću!
jupiiiiiiiii

----------


## ina33

> Puno puta mi je na pamet padala čokoladina tema o čudima koja se OPET događaju. A nisam vjerovala da bi se čudo OPET moglo i nama dogoditi...
> 
> Iza mene su tri mjeseca nevjerice. Bez obzira na sve simptome koje sam imala, točno "po propisima", proživjela sam ih i dalje ne vjerujući, ili, u najboljem slučaju, vjerujući napola. Iza mene su i tri mjeseca zabrinutosti i straha, ali toga se nisam riješila, vjerojatno niti neću... Kao što nisam imala hrabrosti izgovoriti gotovo ikome, još sam manje imala hrabrosti to otipkati... ali danas skupljam hrabrost i napisat ću... da u mom trbuhu raste beba. Zvrkica će dobiti seku ili, vjerojatnije, bracu!
> 
> I sad nakon što sam ovo otipkala i na blogu i ovdje, čini mi se da sam počela vjerovati.


Čestitam i puno sreće za dalje, trebalo mi je vremena da uopće shvatim ovaj tvoj post, koliko je oprezno pisan, opet, čim se spol vidi, mislim da se može pisat s malo većom sigurnosti! Kako danas sam išla na tvoj blog i htjela ti komentirat koji si lijepi entry napravila (onaj o biološkoj mami). 

Bemu misha, shanti, ti si voda na mlin onima - opustila se, posvojila i eto. Zezam se... znaš ti mene, u dušu, skeptika i realistu... volim te puno i sve najbolje vam želim  :Heart: !

----------


## apricot

:Heart: 

za što manje strahova i što više opuštenih trenutaka...

----------


## ardnas

puno poljubaca

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Shanti, pa to je predivno!!! Tako si me obradovala!!! Čestitam!!!I stvarno... čuda su moguća i ona se ne dešavaju nekom drugom, ovaj put ste vi na redu!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Pisala si ovaj svoj današnji blog entry dok sam ti čitala prethodni i u trenu dok sam sa svojim komentarima "spuštala na zemlju žene s topica low AMH, visok FSH itd.". Život je fakat... lud..... i čaroban, ko što kaže TBF "kamo idemo... odakle dolazimo... navjeća tajna"  :Smile: .

----------


## sweety

:Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Pa *Shanti* čestitam, neka je sa srećom....

Fakat se desilo, po još koji put.... Znam da si bila "zadnja na listi" (sa liste na onoj kavi), i da smo mislili da smo te se riješili kad si dobila svoju curicu, ali vidim da sreća ide i dalje, samo neka ide, želim ti svu moguću sreću ovog svijeta, vidim da te uhvatila pa neka te id drži, jako mi je drago da te sreća ulovila....

----------


## alec

samo ću napisati - jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! sretna, sretna, presretna zbog vas.

pls - isprazni inbox.

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy:  Pa Shanti, ovo je neka zaraza!  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
Joj, kako si me obradovala! LUUUUDNICA!
Čestitam od srca!



Samo nek bude što više zaraženih  :Cool: .

----------


## čokolada

Uskoro posvojitelji neće imati nikakvih šansi za posvojenje drugog djeteta. Reći će im - strpite se malo, doći će  :Grin:  .

----------


## ina33

> Uskoro posvojitelji neće imati nikakvih šansi za posvojenje drugog djeteta. Reći će im - strpite se malo, doći će  .


 :Smile: .

----------


## ivica_k

preeeedoooobro!  :Smile: 
čestitam!

----------


## mare41

Ljubim te i čestitam i ovdje :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Tako si me usrećila svojom vijesti, preprepresretna sam zbog tebe, tvoje obitelji, što će Zvrkica dobiti bracu ili seku, što čuda postoje, što se događaju dobrim ljudima. 

Probaj što više uživati a što manje strahovati, znaš da sad sve osjeća i to malo čudo u tebi.  :Heart:

----------


## Val

> za što manje strahova i što više opuštenih trenutaka...


baš ovako!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Shantice naša draga, ovo je divna vijest. Čestitam ti od srca i jako sam sretna zbog tebe i malene!

----------


## alga

Shantice draga, predivno predivno, cestitam ti od svega srca!  :Heart:  
I ja sam nakon naseg druzenja na PZ najvise zeljela da se tebi ostvari zelja, i mislila sam da je svijet savrseno na mjestu kada si dobila svoju Zvrkicu, a sada ovo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene čestitke i od mene :Zaljubljen: 

Uistinu prekrasne novosti!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Shanti* draga čestitam vam svima trima na ovoj prelijepoj novosti!!!

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam! Prekrasne vijesti.      :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

:Heart:  Čestitam!!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jelena

Shanti, čestitam :Very Happy: 
Zaista prekrasna vijest!

----------


## Miki76

Shanti draga, čitam i ne vjerujem! Sva sam se naježila od ove predivne vijesti! Čestitam od srca!

A što je najbolje, na onoj forumskoj kavi si mi izgledala nekako "čudno", ne znam kako bih to opisala... pomalo napeta, samozatajna,... Ne poznajem te dovoljno dobro da bih mogla analizirati tvoje ponašanje, no u tom trenutku mi stvarno nekako to nisi bila ona prava ti. Ali, nije mi bilo na kraj pameti da skrivaš ovako lijepu vijest. Više sam mislila da smo ti pomalo "naporni" s pitanjima o Zvrkici i posvajanju jer te to vjerojatno svi stalno ispituju. Ili da si jednostavno bila malo odsutna zbog neprestanog trčanja za Zvrkicom.  
No sad su mi se posložile sve kockice u glavi. Trebalo je imati snage pričati sa svima nama o djeci, posvojenju i trudnoćama, a u isto vrijeme iz straha tajiti nešto što bi najradije objavila cijelom svemiru. Svaka ti čast na snazi!

----------


## bucka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

woooooooow!!!!! cestitke Shanti, TM i Zvrkici  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## minji otrok

naježila sam se...
Opusti se i uživaj u trudnoći, sa svojom slatkom Zvrkicom  :Smile:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji na novom članu  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Beti3

*Shanti*, vijest je predivna. Tko zna što se to dogodi kad se beba posvoji, valjda univerzalna sreća koja šalje još jednu bebu. To se oduvijek događalo i neka se događa što češće. Probaj uživati u trudnoći i strahovati što manje. Odjednom puna kuća djece. Kud bolje!

----------


## aleksandraj

Ajmse Shanti, cestitam od srca, danas si mi uljepsala dan...

----------


## Dodirko

Ovo je toliko predivno da nemogu opisati riječima.  Život stvarno ima svoj put a mi ga moramo samo pratiti.

Presretna sam zbog vas i čestitam od srca!

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam  :Heart:  prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## laumi

čestitam, draga Shanti! želim ti mirnu i laganu trudnoću i zdravu bebu!

ovo je prekrasna vijest!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Čestitke mami, tati, Zvrkici  :Smile:  

Uživajte!

----------


## ksena28

Neopisivo mi je drago zbog tvoje male zvrkice preslatke koja će dobiti seku ili vjerojatnije bracu, zbog tebe i tm!!!! presretna sam!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Jooooooj što volim čudo bebe!  :Zaljubljen:  
Predivno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  o Bože! predivna vijest!!! čestitam i znam da će sve biti u redu  :Heart:

----------


## a72

Ne silazi mi osmjeh sa lica od kad sam procitala  :Smile:   Draga Shanti, presretna sam zbog vas i vase srece, i cestitam i zelim sve najbolje! 
(Sta je ovo ljudi, pujica, pa sad ti....a sto se desi dva puta sigurno ce i treci, zato cure spremajte testice  :Smile:   )

----------


## Dragonfly

Draga, evo i opet si me rasplakala!!
Predivna, predivna vijest!! Tako sam sretna zbog vas!
Puse i pozdravi svima
 :Love:

----------


## otocanka

> za što manje strahova i što više opuštenih trenutaka...


Čestitke stižu i od nas!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## brane

> najveća  Zvrkici i njenoj mami... 
> a za update na blogu samo !!!!


evo ovako.....s guštom sam čitala blog i suzile su mi oči a to se rijetko dešava u zadnje vrijeme :D PREDIVNO!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mimek

ajme meni!!!!! Shanti draga presretna sam zbog tebe. Toliko je ljubavi u tebi da je treba podijeliti na više dječice. Uživaj u trudnoći jer ona je predivno stanje, a vrlo brzo ćeš mirisati i smotuljak.

Sretno i uživaj  svakom trenutku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mikka

i ja sam se najezila, kakva divna vijest  :Very Happy: 

cestitam od srca draga shanti  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## piplica

:Heart:

----------


## litala

prekrasna, preradosna vijest  :Very Happy: 

cestitke cijeloj obitelji, od  :Heart:

----------


## vjestica

čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja Shanti čitam i čitam i suza radosnica je zasjala u oku.
Iskreno čestitam tebi i TM i maloj zvrkici koja će dobiti seku ili najvjerovatnije bracu.Predivna vijest.
Život je zaista čudesan.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zorica

:Very Happy: Voliiiim ovakve vesti!
 Cestitke!

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

:Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Draga Shanti, čestitke od srca na čudo bebi i tisuće želja za ugodnu i uspješnu trudnoću  :Dancing Fever: 

Moram priznati da sam dugo mislila kako su priče u stilu, vidjet ćeš, kad posvojite dobit ćete i biološko dijete, nešto tipa urbana legenda, ali sad sam se ozbiljno pokolebala. Čitam ovdje Čokoladin "slučaj", pa Pujica, sad ti... E, pa da i netko kaže, to je puki slučaj, neka je. Neka bude još puno pukih slučajeva i neka urbana legenda postane istina za mnoge od nas
 :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

Čestitam od srca! Predivna vijest!

----------


## Shanti

Veselje je na neki način zarazno... I radost kad se dijeli, doista se množi.  :Heart: 
Čitajući vaše riječi, osjećajući vašu radost kao da joj se i ja više usudim prepustiti... Vjerujte, iza mene su dani i tjedni u kojima se uglavnom nisam usudila radovati, prestrašena čekajući da mi se opet i opet na stolu kod doktora potvrdi da je istina i da doista konačno sve teče onako kako bi trebalo... 

Hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## mandy

naravno da se čuda događaju -ali samo dobrim ljudima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
čestitam ti od srca i želim da ti trudnoća bude savršena do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## sildad

> Bemu misha, shanti, ti si voda na mlin onima - opustila se, posvojila i eto. Zezam se... znaš ti mene, u dušu, skeptika i realistu... volim te puno i sve najbolje vam želim !


Hahahaha, Ina opet si me nasmijala. Ovo sam i ja pomislila kad sam vidjela da je Shanti trudna. 
Shanti draga, napisala sam ti već sve na blogu, a ovdje ti želim mirnu i školsku trudnoću do kraja.

----------


## pujica

hahaha, i ti, pa ovo je stvarno neka zaraza, juuuuupiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    cestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rima11

Zaista krasne vijesti! Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## eris

Jučer mi je bio divan dan, i vijest tvoja Shanti danas je nastavila euforiju tog dana, i vjerujem da je bilo teško reći to naglas, i zato se radujem sa tobom, sa svima vama koji skačete po postovima, kao da vas poznam mnogo bolje nego neke koje gledam u oči svakodnevno. Postoje stvari mimo našeg shvaćanja, događaji u koje ulazimo i ne znajući, i raskršća koja odabiremo, i koja vidimo tek kada su iza nas. Uživajte, budite skupa, neka vama četveroma sljedeća godina bude godina u kojoj ćete graditi svoju tvrđavu i smišljati vlastite strategije!

----------


## glacova

Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

Ajme naježila sam se od glave do pete dok sam ovo čitala...uživajte i čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

draga Shanti i ovdje ću reći da sam preprepresretna zbog ovog čuda! ljubim te  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Betty

Draga moja TRUDNJACO cestitam ti od srca i ljubim te do neba i nazad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

Čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Shanti, tako lijepa vijest  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

Cestitam!!!!

----------


## krojachica

Kakva prekrasna priča! 
Nema ljepše stvari od činjenice da će Zvrkica i beba će imati jedno drugo!

----------


## andiko

Ma pravo ostvarenje sna...dvoje divne dječice nakon toliko godina čekanja i nadanja  :Zaljubljen:  Draga Shanti...čestitam ti od srca i ne moram ti ni reći da uživaš u svojoj sreći  :Heart: ...

----------


## josipal

ljubite se i mazite i uzivajte maksimalno  :Smile: 
sretno

----------


## ZO

ajme, pa ja ovo tek sad vidim 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sva sam protrnula i plačem, ne mogu vjerovati

ajme draga čestitam ti od srca, nema riječi kojima bi mogla opisati koliko sam dirnuta tobom, svime što ti se događalo, tvojom Zvrkicom i sada bebuškom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

draga uživaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## petra30

predivna, prelijepa, prefenomenalna vijest!!!!!! cesstitam od srca

----------


## Zrina

Shanti čestitam ti na dječici od  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Draga Shanti, 
Trudnoca i posvojenje spadaju u najposebnija iskustva, najposebnija jer na kraju postanemo roditelj. Sad si vec iskusna mama, opusti se, i veselite se skupa sa Zvrkicom. Hvala da si s nama podijelila lijepu i nevjerojatnu novost. Cestitam

----------


## sretna35

prekrasna, prekrasna vijest, veselim se s vama btw vidjeh te na Dječjem sajmu s mužem i zvrkicom, ali nije baš bilo prilike da se javim, posebno si mi sjajila

čestitam još jednom

----------


## enya22

Ajmeeee, pa i ja tek sad ovo vidim...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cestitam vam svima trima od srca! Predobra, predivna vijest! :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam!!!! Predivna vijest  :Yes:

----------


## pomikaki

Ajme Shanti  :Heart:  prekrasno, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## mareena

Shanti draga, predivne vijesti!!! Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću i svu sreću u budućem životu... u četvero!

----------


## Ginger

:Shock:  :Shock:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ajmeeeeeeeeee 
preeeedivno, preeeedivno!!!!

draga moja, od srca ti čestitam!!!

život je stvarno prepun čuda  :Very Happy:

----------


## BOLEK

Čestitke, čestitke, čuda se ipak događaju  :Very Happy:

----------


## mamma san

Prekrsne vijesti!!! Čestitam!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## leonessa

Shanti prepredivne vijesti !!!!! Želim ti mirnu i blagoslovljenu trudnoću, jednostavno mora biti sve u najboljem redu   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Draga Shanti, ne znam jel se ti mene sjećaš, jedno smo vrijeme bile skupa na teškom i trnovitom putu... 
Želim ti reći da vam čestitam od srca, da te je divno za čitati i da svakoj riječi odišeš ljubavi, sreći i blagostanju koju i ja napokon svakodnevno proživljavam! Najdivnije je na svijetu biti mama  :Heart:  i zaljubljeno gledati u to malo biće za kojeg živim, dišem, smijem se, volim i postojim!
Vaše malo iznenađenje je samo produkt ljubavi , dobrote i zahvalnosti što ste usrećili Zvrkicu i što ste posebni ljudi! Puno te pozdravljam, možda se jednom i sretnemo... Bilo bi mi iznimno drago!

----------


## andrejaaa

Draga Shanti čestitam od srca!!!! Život je pun iznenađenja,a ovo je tvoje kao u filmu!Veselim se zbog vas  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i želim ti mirnu trudnoću i puno veselja sa svojom dječicom  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Balarosa

Kako predivne novosti  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

:Heart:  Hvala vam na prekrasnim željama, nadam se da će trudnoća i dalje biti mirna... A nadam se da ću i ja u trudnoći biti mirnija, od jučer me umiruje to što me bebica počela povremeno "šutirati". "Lupnula", "bocnula" (ne znam kako to najbolje nazvati) me a da sam ja to osjetila jednom prije dva tjedna, onda opet jednom nakon tjedan dana, ali od jučer sam to osjetila u par navrata i zbog toga se smiješim... jer se nadam da to znači da je dobro. 
Zvrkica svakoga dana pokaže na svoj trbuh i objavi da i ona ima bebu u "tibuhu", pa kad joj objasnim da će je imati kad bude velika, da je sad premala... onda ona zaključi da će kad bude velika biti kao mama, imati bebu u tibuhu, lancic i nausnice.  :Heart:  I po jedan piercing u svakoj nosnici. Nadam se da to samo znači da još nije sigurna u kojoj nosnici ga želi imati, dva se i meni čine previše.  :Grin:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Hvala vam na prekrasnim željama, nadam se da će trudnoća i dalje biti mirna... A nadam se da ću i ja u trudnoći biti mirnija, od jučer me umiruje to što me bebica počela povremeno "šutirati". "Lupnula", "bocnula" (ne znam kako to najbolje nazvati) me a da sam ja to osjetila jednom prije dva tjedna, onda opet jednom nakon tjedan dana, ali od jučer sam to osjetila u par navrata i zbog toga se smiješim... jer se nadam da to znači da je dobro. 
> Zvrkica svakoga dana pokaže na svoj trbuh i objavi da i ona ima bebu u "tibuhu", pa kad joj objasnim da će je imati kad bude velika, da je sad premala... onda ona zaključi da će kad bude velika biti kao mama, imati bebu u tibuhu, lancic i nausnice.  I po jedan piercing u svakoj nosnici. Nadam se da to samo znači da još nije sigurna u kojoj nosnici ga želi imati, dva se i meni čine previše.


predivne ste  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdrav, Shantice, jedva čekam da se naše društvance okupi, pa da sve čujemo iz prve ruke!

----------


## Shanti

ArI MaLi, i vas dvije ste  :Zaljubljen: 

Zdenka, bilo bi i vrijeme da nešto dogovorimo  :Heart:

----------


## Franka 35

Nažalost, nisam puno na netu, ali moram priznati da su me neke istinite, divne priče ovdje ostavile u poplavi suza - isto tako, tvoj blog je prekrasan, i s velikim guštom čitam vaša iskustva i borbe kad ulovim vremena...Ovaj vaš "mirakul" potpuno ste zavrijedili, kao i svi dobri ljudi ovdje koji pokušavaju dosegnuti takav komadić sreće...Hvala svima, koji dijele ta prelijepa, pozitivna iskustva s nama, i daju nam nadu da ćemo i mi dospjeti na taj dugoočekivani put...

----------


## ia30

savršeno...čestitam Shanti...

----------


## čokolada

Shanti, kako ste?

----------


## Shanti

Dobro draga čokolada, evo, beba  :Heart:  sve jače lupka... Nažalost, iako se beba jako trudi, seka Zvrkica  :Heart:  i tata  :Heart:  to još nisu uspjeli osjetiti pod svojim dlanovima, i ja još uvijek imam ekskluzivno pravo na to. Zvrkica bebi-braci pjeva, a najradije "na egleskom", svoju verziju Twinkle, twinkle little star, jer u tome najviše i sama uživa, pa valjda zaključuje da se i bebi to sviđa...  :Zaljubljen:  
Ipak, i dalje mi je sve skupa nevjerojatno... Iako beba raste, osjetim "lupkanje", vidjeli smo ga prije koji dan opet na uzv, trbuh raste, nevjerojatno mi je da u mom trbuhu raste taj mali čovjek...

----------


## Zdenka2

Shantice,  :Heart: !

----------


## a72

Shanti, uzivaj u svakoj sekundi ... :Smile:

----------


## magda_

draga shanti,
tako mi je drago zbog vas, predivno, pre, pre, pre .... nisam cesto na forumu, pa tek vidjeh tvoje divne novosti, tako mi je drago.... cestitam od srca!

----------


## čokolada

Baš mi je drago da je sve mirno i dobro! Uživajte!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Smile: . Samo tako naprijed  :Smile: .

----------


## pirica

ja seljo tek sad vidila :Embarassed: 
čestitam  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## eris

Sa radošću ću da pratim ovu trudnoću do kraja! Piši nam često!

----------


## ardnas

Uživajte, bilježi što više stvari. Puseeeeee

----------


## sildad

Shanti  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ajme shanti, jezim se i plačem dok čitam tvoj blog  :Heart: , kako to samo znaš ljepo opisati, dočarati...!!!! Ma čestitke cijeloj obitelji i uživaj u zasluženoj sreći!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

:Heart:  predivno predivno predivno  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

ajme, pa ja tek sad vidjela ovu predivnu vijest... i jezim se od srece i osmijeh mi ne silazi s lica!
draga draga Shanti, cestitam od sveg srca!!!! uzivaj u trudnoci, sretno!!!!

----------


## dagnja

Draga Shanti, budući da se tek nedavno registrirala ovdje ne mogu slati pp, ali već duže vrijeme pratim razne teme. Tvoj blog sam našla slučaju prije par tjedana pretražujući najranije znakove trudnoće na internetu i onda sam počela čitati tvoje postove dok na kraju nisam sve pročitala. Želim ti čestitati na tvojim srećicama. Dirnulo me jako sve ono o čemu si pričala, možda zato što sam i sama u sličnoj situaciji i zato što bih često voljela svoje emocije pretočiti u riječi koje će meni i drugima pomoći da prebrodimo teškoće u kojima se nađemo. Uglavnom hvala ti na tome! Veselim se tvojoj sreći. Pozz

----------


## amaria 23

citam tvoj blog redovito,zao mi je iako znam da imas puno obaveza sto ne pises cesce...tako lipo pises...suze izmamis...na tvoj blog sam se namamila,kad sam bila u postupcima,kad sam krenula sa posvajanjem,kad sam dobila svoje dijete,i uvik se nadjem u njima...drago mi je da si sretna.drago mi je i zelilm ti svi srecu svita...zasluzila si...ljubi zvrkicu i uskoro i maloga bracu!!! Pusa velika

----------


## Gaga76

Shanti,čestitke od srca  :Heart:  Iako često ne pišem komentare, redovito pratim forum. Tvoja priča me oduševila. I ja planiram krenuti u posvajanje i nadam se još jednoj lijepoj priči na ovom forumu. Javi se s novostima... Tvojoj obitelji želim puno zdravlja i sreće u Novoj 2012 godini.

----------


## mare41

Javit će se Shanti sama na svojoj temi, a dotad: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71134-Draga-naša-Shanti-rodila-bracu!?p=2060156#post2060156
šaljem puse čestitarke!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## čokolada

Da, da, i ja došla podići ovu temu da Shanti ne zaboravi pričicu o Zvrkičinim dojmovima   :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Snekica

I ovdje ti čestitam i želim ti da se brzo oporaviš da čitamo koji detalj više...  :Heart:

----------


## a72

cestitam i ovdje draga nasa Shanti , kad ti djecica dozvole , nadji malo vremena i sve nam pisi , jedva cekamo!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ZO

> I ovdje ti čestitam i želim ti da se brzo oporaviš da čitamo koji detalj više...


jedva čekam  :Heart:

----------


## sati

Draga Shanti,
čestitam od srca mami, tati i ponajviše maloj zvrkici koja je sad dobila kompu za igru i odrastanje.
Prekrasno, rječima neopisivo.
 :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Čestitam mami tati i seki.

----------


## Mury

Aaaa, tek sada sam vidjela sretnu vijest! Čestitke Shanti, i neka vam je sa srećom dolazak novoga člana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

Nisam se logirala na forum, ima tome valjda i tri mjeseca... Mali bebač je donio pune ruke posla, a posebno sam pune ruke posla imala jer sam do prije jedno dva-tri tjedna izdajala. Tako da sam s izdajalicom provodila nekoliko sati dnevno. Sada je ona prošlost i Mali Princ i ja, nakon dva i pol mjeseca na bočici, uživamo - u dojenju!  :Very Happy:  Što mi daje i malo više vremena...

Hvala vam svima  :Heart: 

U bolnici sam završila iznenada, zbog jakih kontrakcija, i ostala u njoj posljednja tri i pol mjeseca trudnoće. Kako je to djelovalo na Zvrkicu i mog Voljenog, ne znam ni sama u potpunosti. Oni su se držali hrabro kako mene ne bi opterećivali, ja sam se trudila biti pred njima što vedrija, kako bih ja njih što manje opterećivala, ali te dane do poroda sam preživjela tako što sam Bogu zahvaljivala na svakome od njih kako bi prošao jer nas je svaki od njih vodio k sve većim šansama za ovog našeg malenog dječaka. Kad smo doplovili tako i do početka 36. tjedna i kad su se pojavili lagani bolovi, bilo je vrijeme za carski rez, nakon kojeg smo još gotovo dva tjedna ostali u bolnici. Sve to sada postaje manje bitno, jer se čini da Zvrkičine rane zbog mog dugog izbivanja dobro zacijeljuju. Više me ne pita svaki dan par puta "Mama, ti nećeš više ići u bolnicu?". Sada, unatrag jedno mjesec i pol, a nakon osam i pol mjeseci, opet je mogu i nositi u naručju, što je njoj neopisivo bitno. Kako je samo hrabra bila kad bi odlazila iz bolnice... plače mi se i sad kad se sjetim naših rastanaka, u kojima me je samo šutke gledala svojim prelijepim velikim očima. Ništa nije pitala, nije plakala, samo je šutjela i gledala me, a u meni se sve lomilo. Tako mala i previše hrabra i previše se naučila sve prihvaćati.

Bracu je također divno prihvatila. Jedva čeka da on malo naraste kako bi se mogli zajedno igrati i kako bi ga ona mogla svemu naučiti. A on se smije i guguće kad mu se sestrica približi. On se općenito puno smješka od trena kad otvori oči, ma to djetešce izgleda tako sretno gotovo cijeloga dana...

Eto... presretni smo, usudim se reći - svi skupa!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Smajlich

Draga Shanti, tek sam sada pročitala tvoje postove, blog, upoznala tvoju priču.....čestitam ti od srca, uživajte, zaslužili ste!  :Heart:

----------


## alec

draga moja, presretna sam zbog vas  :Zaljubljen: . ljubi male srečice  :Heart: .

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

predivno, uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Zaljubljen: Uživajte sad svi skupa, zaslužili ste!! Pusa svima!

----------


## nevenera

:Heart:  nema riječi... čestitam i uživajte

----------


## sonči

Čestitam svima skupa!

----------


## čokolada

Shanti   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivananeda

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandraks

mila....čestitam! ljubi i grli svoje srećice!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Draga moja  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bodulica

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

:Zaljubljen: 
prekrasno..
ljubi i čuvaj svoju dječicu!! :Heart:

----------


## mali laf

Joj *Shanti* odi vrit!!!Evo mi majica mokra od suza!

Ja sam ko klinka provela puno vremena u dječjem domu,jer smo živjeli preko puta i dva dečka iz doma su išla samnom u razred.Oni bi me uvijek prošvercali preko ograde.Danas obojca imaju svoju obitelj,dobri su ljudi,ali vječno zakinuti za ljubav i pažnju.Ono što tvoja djeca imaju i u tome beskrajno uživaju.

Želim vam puno ljubavi i vremena da u njoj uživate.

----------


## Mury

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: ...uživajte u zasluženoj sreći!!!!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Shanti , čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Shanti

Nama je danas, za desetak minuta, dvogodišnjica od kad smo prvi puta ugledali našu kćerkicu...  :Heart:  Trebali smo doći u 10 sati, ali smo uranili cijelih pola sata (zbog mog straha da ne "zakasnimo"). Takvu mješavinu osjećaja nemoguće je opisati, tako silno uzbuđenje mislim da nisam doživjela nikada prije tog trenutka. Nešto slično, ali drukčije, bilo je kad sam prvi puta išla, tj. bila vožena, vidjeti našeg sina.
Soc. radnica iz Centra nam je rekla da im nije htjela prići dva tjedna ranije i da je jako plakala i bojala sam se da će tako reagirati i na nas, međutim, kad smo došli, dovela ju je "teta" s kojom se držala desnom ručicom i kad sam se sagnula i pružila joj ruku, primila je i moj kažiprst lijevom ručicom i polako smo napravile par koraka. Prohodala je tek par dana ranije... Je li ona pustila "tetu" ili "teta" nju, ne znam, ali odjednom smo se samo nas dvije držale za ruke, i ona se okrenula prema meni, podigla ručice i našla u mom naručju. Tada sam prvi puta ugledala ličeko naše kćeri, do tad sam vidjela samo tjeme, kosicu. Gledala me je tako ozbiljno, možda si je i mislila što mi je, tako uzbuđenoj, crvenoj (znam to po fotkama  :Grin: ), očiju punih suza... 
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Shanti :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
(proletjele 2 godine)
ljubim vas sveeeeeeee!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Bab

Draga,

želim Vam najsretniju dvogodišnjicu...i još puuuno, puuuno ovakvih sretnih godišnjica.
Curica Vam je predivna...tolko draga, a kakva bi i mogla biti nego takva uz ovakve roditelje :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Uživajte svi skupa u prekrasnoj obitelji...jako mi je drago da sam Vas imala čast upoznati

ljubim i grlim...jako

----------


## Dragonfly

Sretna vam dvogodišnjica!! :Very Happy: 
Kako vrijeme leti.........
 :Love:

----------


## laumi

:Heart: 

sretna vam dvogodišnjica!

----------


## bigbigmam

:Heart: Sretna vam dvogodišnjica!!!!!!!!
 :Sing:

----------


## sati

:-d <3 :-d

----------


## alec

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sati

Sve najbolje za 2 godišnjicu i još puno, puno godišnjica  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Hvala vam!  :Heart:  Drugi Dođendan ćemo proslaviti za manje od tri tjedna.  :Smile: 
Gledala sam danas opet fotke tog našeg prvog susreta... Bože, kako se promijenila! Imala je ličeko kao beba, sad je prelijepa mala curica. Narasla je čak 21,5 cm od tada.  :Heart:  

Vama koje ste na putu prema vašoj dječici želim da taj dan dođe što prije  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

za Shanti i cijelu obitelj  :Love:

----------


## Miss July

Draga Shanti!

Od sveg srca čestitam! Nakon svega što si prošla - ovo zvuči nevjerovatno. Ti si dokaz da su čuda moguća, a da beznađe u trenu biva zamijenjeno srećom. Budiš nadu u svima nama.

----------


## ArI MaLi

čestitam!!!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sonči

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Shanti

Uskoro slavimo šesti dođendan... kako je proletjelo... Ona mala micina curica sad je velika djevojčica koja si bira školsku torbu...  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

Vrijeme leti, ljubim vas

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajme, pa kud je to proletjelo?!?! :Shock:

----------


## DeDada

Leti, nama će uskoro prvi, ne mogu vjerovati koji je datum!

----------

